# SV Single Beef Ribs (Grilled to finish)



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2017)

*SV Single Beef Ribs*  (Grilled to finish)

So I’ve been trimming & collecting Beef Ribs from some Bone-In Rib Steaks that wouldn’t fit good in my Vacuum Bags.
I had 8 Bones in my Freezer & got an idea to try something Different with them.
So I decided to SV them & finish them on the Grill for some Charring flavor.
Doing the SV first is just going to be so I’ll know they’re safe, and not have to worry about how Quick I grill them for flavor.

So I put the Ribs in Vacuum Bags, 3 Ribs in each of two bags & 2 Ribs in the other bag.
I added some CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, and sealed them up.
Then Into the Sous Vide Supreme for 1 hour @ 134°.
Removed them from the bags & into a bowl with a mixture of about 75% Worcestershire & 25% Sesame Oil.
Put them right onto a Hot Weber “Q”, & flip them around a couple times, basting after each flip with that mixture.

Lessons learned:
Next time leave a little more Meat on the Bones when I trim them, like I do when I trim my Prime Ribs.
Use a little less Sesame Oil to avoid so much flaring during grilling & after removing.


Bear



Thawed 8 Rib Steak Bones I had saved along the way.
Then I split 8 Single Rib Steak Bones into 3 packs, added CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, and sealed them up:








Put all 3 packs below surface & clip in place. Set at 134°:







Remove from SV Bags & put in Basting Juices:







First Flip & Baste:







Second Flip & Baste:







Third Flip & Baste:







All Done—Time to Eat:







Bear’s First helping of Ribs with Baked Tater & Green Beans:







Leftover Ribs for Next Day Sandwich:






Sorry—No Sammy Pic this time!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2017)

Good looking ribs, Bear.  I wish I had a mess of them Right now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks mighty tasty there Bear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2017)

Yummy I bet.

Where they tender??


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2017)

WOW!!!

Those look fantastic Bear!

Very nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2017)

gary s said:


> Good looking ribs, Bear.  I wish I had a mess of them Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks tasty Bear!

I have been doing individual beef ribs hot n fast method. Really like them. Haven't tried the SV on them yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks mighty tasty there Bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


c farmer said:


> Yummy I bet.
> 
> Where they tender??


Thank You Adam!!

Yes, Very Tender, but not enough Meat on these---I'll fix that next time!!

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Jun 22, 2017)

You know how to make a guy hungry when he just got home from work ....points ....


----------



## b-one (Jun 22, 2017)

Those look tasty!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 22, 2017)

Bear, those look mighty scrumptious.
Point for making me drool.


----------



## adam15 (Jun 22, 2017)

Those look mighty fine Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Those look fantastic Bear!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear!
> 
> I have been doing individual beef ribs hot n fast method. Really like them. Haven't tried the SV on them yet.


Thanks Case!!

I like the SV on these, because I don't have to worry about everything being done, no matter how short I grill them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2017)

griz400 said:


> You know how to make a guy hungry when he just got home from work ....points ....


Thank You Griz!!

Yup---I remember those days!

Sorry about that.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Bear, those look mighty scrumptious.
> Point for making me drool.


Thank You Chile!!

And thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2017)

Adam15 said:


> Those look mighty fine Bear!


Thank You Adam !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> Those look tasty!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice ribs Bear!  They look perfect!

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Nice ribs Bear!  They look perfect!
> 
> Mike


Thank You Mike!!

They were good while they lasted.

Bear


----------

